#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Teak Door Members - A Bunch Of Losers

## chitown

The thread title speaks volumes, right? It got you to come here and that was my intention!

Its not what you are thinking though!! 

I have thought for a long time to start a weight loss thread here at Teak Door and see how many members want to get involved and see who could lose the most weight. Obviously it is up to you to be honest about the weight that you have lost.  

Anyone want to join me in getting healthier so can we enjoy Thailand for many years to come??

----------


## AntRobertson

> see who could lose the most weight


I win!  Already lost 15kg in these past 3mths.  

Where's my prize?? :Smile:

----------


## chitown

I have already  been losing for the past year. I have lost 51 pounds already. I am 6'4 and used to power lift and never really cared about a gut or anything, but now I do.

I am at 117 kilograms now (257 pounds for my fellow Americans) and want to get to 105 kilograms which is 231 pounds. 

So if you want to join me then post your weight in kilos and pounds and keep us updated on your progress. 

you can also share with us your diet changes and what you are doing to work up a sweat!

----------


## chitown

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> see who could lose the most weight
> 
> 
> I win!  Already lost 15kg in these past 3mths.  
> 
> Where's my prize??


No prize, just a thread to keep us "losers" pumped up about losing weight!!

Unless DD wants to sponsor a prize........DD are you there????

----------


## SEA Traveler

I'll play Khun Chit but need to find a scale first.

----------


## chitown

> I'll play Khun Chit but need to find a scale first.


A year ago, a scale at Big C convinced me that enough was enough and that is when I started losing!  

Find one and drop a baht in it and get back to us!

----------


## chitown

Not sure if there has ever been a thread like this here before and did not bother searching.

I am sure Marmite can dig one up for me from 12 years ago  :Razz: 

but until then this is the newest one!

----------


## AntRobertson

> weight in kilos and pounds


Good point, I've lost 15kg so 33 pounds.

I'm trying to go the other way though. I was 104kg/229 pounds but got that down to a healthier (for my height, 6ft) 95kg/209 pounds. Sudden change in lifestyle with the arrival of my boys as seen me plummet though. First day back in the gym today since their birth!  Ouch, I'm sore  :Sad: 

Anways best of luck with your efforts, as I'm sure you'll already know a lot's diet. What are you doing now, weights and cardio or cardio alone?

----------


## Gerbil

I'd like to put a bit of weight on if that helps.

----------


## chitown

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> weight in kilos and pounds
> 
> 
> Good point, I've lost 15kg so 33 pounds.
> 
> I'm trying to go the other way though. I was 104kg/229 pounds but got that down to a healthier (for my height, 6ft) 95kg/209 pounds. Sudden change in lifestyle with the arrival of my boys as seen me plummet though. First day back in the gym today since their birth!  Ouch, I'm sore 
> 
> Anways best of luck with your efforts, as I'm sure you'll already know a lot's diet. What are you doing now, weights and cardio or cardio alone?


Right now I am doing about 1 1/2 hours with weights.

AI bike in a group class an hour in the morning and and hour in the evening. It is pretty intense and at the end I can wring the sweat out of my clothes!  :Razz:

----------


## AntRobertson

^Those bike classes look pretty intense.  Not tried it myself but they seem very popular at my gym.

----------


## chitown

^ it has been the thing that has caused me to shed the weight. If you choose a bike in the back of the class there is plenty of incentive to pedal fast as well!! I am the only guy in the class  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> If you choose a bike in the back of the class there is plenty of incentive to pedal fast as well!!


You're supposed to be watching your pulse rate and rpm's you filthy bastard!  :Wink:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I need to lose about 20kgs, but I really need a training partner who is going to drag me away from this fucking computer and make me do something. I am able to start from the beginning of March, but I'm not interested in spending loads at a posh/expensive gym.

Anyone in the Lad Prao or Sukhumvit areas know of a cheap gym and willing to kick my lardy arse?

----------


## dirtydog

I saw dj pat a couple of weeks ago, he's looking damn fit, join his gym.

----------


## AntRobertson

^If motivation's your problem best bet might be to slash out on a personal trainer for a couple of months Marmite.  The trouble with training partners is that it often just means twice the excuses.

After that time with a PT you should be in the swing of it and going for the enjoyment of it.

----------


## Gerbil

> willing to kick my lardy arse?


I smell a money making opportunity.  :bunny3:

----------


## chitown

> I need to lose about 20kgs, but I really need a training partner who is going to drag me away from this fucking computer and make me do something. I am able to start from the beginning of March, but I'm not interested in spending loads at a posh/expensive gym.
> 
> Anyone in the Lad Prao or Sukhumvit areas know of a cheap gym and willing to kick my lardy arse?


MtD, just join a gym and you will find plenty of partners at the gym. Many of my friends met ladies at the gym and they are now work out partners - in and out of the gym!

Besides, wouldn't it be better to smell sweet perfume than a sweaty jock strap from your workout partner!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I just fear that I simply won't go unless kidnapped.

----------


## Propagator

I'll Join you as well.    Being a short arsed old git, 5ft 7in and weighing in at 80 Kg or 177 lbs, would like to lose about 7 kg.     I know some of the weight will go during the summer due to the nature of my work.    During winters in the UK I have much more time to cook stews and other fatty stodge stuff which I love.   However in the summer when working as much as 12 to 14 hrs in the gardens, walking many miles behind the lawn mower per day, I do tend to lose a bit, but not enough.

----------


## jizzybloke

I have been on a self imposed diet since coming back from Thailand, i'm 6' and did tip the scales at 110k when i came back :Sad: 
My scales are fecked now too so i don't know what i am now.
I used to go to the gym 4 or 5 times a week but injury and work stopped me, i tried going back but now feel the same as Marmite, the thought of going to the gym fills me with dread and boredom but i do actually enjoy it when i get there!

----------


## AntRobertson

> the thought of going to the gym fills me with dread and boredom but i do actually enjoy it when i get there!


Aye, the 'Gym Paradox'.  I know exactly what you mean.

----------


## Hootad Binky

Great idea. Better weigh myself to get started!

Actually I just got over the sore throat/cold/flu thing that's been going around, and got a good start from not having an appetite for a week.

Forget Jenny Craig! If I ran my own weight-loss franchise, I'd just inject clients with the flu  :Smile:  works for me...

Also, using a bicycle for your morning commute, rain or shine, gives you that daily 30 min of cardio/aerobic without the expense of a fitness club or the costs of running, servicing or parking an automobile, and it looks like gasoline will hit $1.50 CAN by summer...

----------


## Fabian

> I need to lose about 20kgs, but I really need a training partner who is going to drag me away from this fucking computer and make me do something.


Ireally think that's the way to do it. Without a training partner I would have never made it to the gym.

----------


## MeMock

Do they have personal trainers in Bkk?

I mean ones that will meet you at your house and drag you out kicking and screaming for a run etc?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> and only eaten vegetables and a few shrimps and a smidgen of tuna since then too.


sounds awful.

i'm doing Atkins again.

I only eat meat, cheese and eggs.

shitloads of it too.

----------


## AntRobertson

> i'm doing Atkins again


Isn't that supposed to be really bad for you?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Isn't that supposed to be really bad for you?


i don't think so, no.

can't be as bad as drinking 10 pints a night and smoking 40 a day.

----------


## AntRobertson

^True dat.  I just vaugely recall hearing something dodgy about it once.

----------


## chitown

The Atkins has worked for a few of my friends. I get dizzy and nauseas by day three and then usually would be found sitting in a corner eating chocolate bars!!  :Smile: 

Did you fell weak and dizzy ever CMN?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Isn't that supposed to be really bad for you?


If you go for the red meat and shit loads of cheese, yes.

I enjoy veges and salads if done properly. There's no way a steak is better for you, but I think most people agree that you should keep away from bread and rice and stick with natural foods. 

*edit - Stay away from beer of course, except a stag weekend in Hua Hin means that ain't going to happen.

I've been following the The Glycemic Index as a guide. I was amazed to see water melon a 'no-no'. Otherwise, it's fairly sensible.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> True dat. I just vaugely recall hearing something dodgy about it once.


possible health risks include osteoperosis, cardio disease and lots of other nasties.





> Did you fell weak and dizzy ever CMN?


not never funny enough.

remember when i met you chi, well i started drinking heavily not long after and gained some 7 or 8 kilos in no more than 5 months.

Atkins is at least a way to fit into your trousers short term.

back down 4 of those kilos already.

i will gradually move off it, though i will steer clear of nasty carbs like rice, bread and potatoes and just eat the good ones in fruit, veg and cereal.

----------


## AntRobertson

I've lost so much weight few of my clothes fit me anymore.

As evidenced by the pic in the babies thread where my shorts falling off me gives the illusion that I've got really short legs and a gay stance.  :Smile:

----------


## Spin

^ That aint no illusion :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Its taken me 3 months to shift 4 kilos. It doesnt seem to go as fast the older you get :Sad:

----------


## barbaro

> After many weeks off, I finally got back to the gym this week. 
> 
> the time off took a toll on my progress.
> 
> My dumb bell presses were only 90 pounds for 5 sets of 10 reps.
> 
> Shoulders - barbell presses were only 80 kilos for 5 sets of 12
> 
> Barbell curls - 6 sets for 15 with 80 pounds.
> ...


Since this thread is about losing weight (I think losing fat is more accurate), if you want to lose fat:

Lift heavy weights.  The cardio mentality of burning fat is an old wives tale.

Chitown, it's good you'r back in action.  You are quite strong, and as we know if we stop power lifting for 10 days, we'll see a large loss in strength.  You noted some soreness on your old injury.

Best of luck and remember to listen to your body.

----------


## chitown

True MM, fat loss is the key and not weight loss. 

I would not care if I was 300 pounds with a 4% body fat!  :Smile: 

Mrs. Chi keeps complaining that her weight is the same and I have to remind her that she is so much firmer and has put on muscle. She then realizes that her old clothes are two big and that makes her happy. She is 55 KG, so I wonder why she wants to lose anyhow!

----------


## reinvented

> The Atkins has worked for a few of my friends. I get dizzy and nauseas by day three and then usually would be found sitting in a corner eating chocolate bars!!


thats your brain functions dying
gets better on day 4

----------


## reinvented

> Lift heavy weights. The cardio mentality of burning fat is an old wives tale.


depends, the weights yes but some people, like me, really should do cardio as well
its mostly diet though




> You are quite strong


sounds like a beast

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Lift heavy weights. The cardio mentality of burning fat is an old wives tale.


I can't agree with this, but I have no facts to back my thoughts up. as usual

----------


## Travelmate

> Lift heavy weights. The cardio mentality of burning fat is an old wives tale.


My routine is mostly cardio with heavy weights thrown in at the end of session. ie. 1 hour cardio, 20mins weights. Last year I used this routine and dropped 10kgs. Then stopped. Restarted again 2 months ago. Same 'ole routine, weight dropped at beginning but now I am gaining weight.(added beef) Put this down to using heavier weights this time round. I am thinking of reducing the weights and increasing the reps to 15 plus. To hopefully drop weight faster. ie slow down the beef and burn more fat.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by Milkman
> 
> Lift heavy weights. The cardio mentality of burning fat is an old wives tale.
> 
> 
> My routine is mostly cardio with heavy weights thrown in at the end of session. ie. 1 hour cardio, 20mins weights. Last year I used this routine and dropped 10kgs. Then stopped. Restarted again 2 months ago. Same 'ole routine, weight dropped at beginning but now I am gaining weight.(added beef) Put this down to using heavier weights this time round. I am thinking of reducing the weights and increasing the reps to 15 plus. To hopefully drop weight faster. ie slow down the beef and burn more fat.


I do zero cardio (maybe 5min on the bike to warm up if I can be arsed... And that's not often) and medium to heavy weights.

Frankly I've lost more weight than I would've liked to.

----------


## barbaro

> Originally Posted by Milkman
> 
> Lift heavy weights. The cardio mentality of burning fat is an old wives tale.
> 
> 
> I can't agree with this, but I have no facts to back my thoughts up. as usual


A lot of studies on this.  IMO, Lift heavy weights to burn off the fats.  Lost of physiological changes when you are increasing LBM (lean body mass).  More muscles means more calories used/eaten up. Your BH (heart rate) can get very elevated with low rep-ratios (heavy) and when you rest in between, your heartrate slows.  The up and down effect.  

Of course, if we want to lose fat, diet, and diet, and diet, will be the true determiner. 

Even if someone is not working out.  Add 1.5 gms of protein per pound for a while.  Drink plenty of water for the kidneys, though.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

But surely 12 reps of 40kgs is better than 4 reps at 60kgs?

----------


## reinvented

noyt necessarily
although you move more weight total
you dont build new muscle which burns more calories overall

a mix of both is good depending on your aims, but the more muscle you have the more calories it takes to walk to the pub

----------


## barbaro

> But surely 12 reps of 40kgs is better than 4 reps at 60kgs?


It depends on the total workout plan.  Whether 12 reps of 40 kgs or 4 of 60 kgs, it depends on the total workout.

How long for the whole workout?

This is _volume_ vs. _intensity_ and that is fine.  


Both can and will work, when put into a complete lifting program.

IMO, the number of second between reps and sets is also a factor big-time.  Recovery time of course for the muslces, but you can regulate you HB (heart rate) in many way.  

And it also goes back to diet, diet, and diet.

----------


## Travelmate

> And it also goes back to diet, diet, and diet.


What your saying is. We must take a look at our diet seriously in order to maximise the potential for weight loss / gain?
If I eat rice on a daily basis. Does this make it harder to lose weight correct?

----------


## barbaro

> Originally Posted by Milkman
> 
> And it also goes back to diet, diet, and diet.
> 
> 
> What your saying is. We must take a look at our diet seriously in order to maximise the potential for weight loss / gain?


Diest is everything (assuming you are working out regulary) and even more important if you are not doing any physical activity. 




> If I eat rice on a daily basis. Does this make it harder to lose weight correct?


It's not about rice.  Remember, your talking about "weight."

Muscle weighs more than fat.  So, you can lose weight on the scale and be fatter because if your losing muscle weight, your body fat (BF)% is increasing.

What about water weight?  

It's about your total caloric intake.  You run a surplus, maintenance, or deficit.

Then it's about Macros: protein/Carb/Fat ratio.

Some people do 40/40/20.


My mainenance caloric intake is about 2,780 calories per day, pluse or minus a few, if I'm working out regularyly.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Whether 12 reps of 40 kgs or 4 of 60 kgs, it depends on the total workout.


I try to do 4 or 5 sets of bench presses, but the 12 reps tend to reduce towards the end. 




> If I eat rice on a daily basis. Does this make it harder to lose weight correct?


I'd say yes, because rice is one of the worst foods you can eat. Of course, Milky is correct that muscle weighs more than fat, but not everyone wants to look like Arnie or Chi.  :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

^ It all I get to eat is rice GF does the cooking, 
I thought beef (muscle) is heavier than fat.




> Muscle weighs more than fat





> fat weighs more than muscle

----------


## matsalleh

I'd say yes, because rice is one of the worst foods you can eat. Of course, Milky is correct that fat weighs more than muscle, but not everyone wants to look like Arnie or Chi. 

You're sure with that? I always thought that fat is weighing less than those muscles!

----------


## matsalleh

> I'd say yes, because rice is one of the worst foods you can eat. Of course, Milky is correct that fat weighs more than muscle, but not everyone wants to look like Arnie or Chi. 
> 
> You're sure with that? I always thought that fat is weighing less than those muscles!



Sorry - was sent at same time with Travelmate!

----------


## AntRobertson

> ^ It all I get to eat is rice GF does the cooking, 
> I thought beef (muscle) is heavier than fat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Milkman
> ...


1kg of muscle is 2.5 times heavier than 1kg of fat  :Razz:

----------


## Thetyim

^
I hope Tuddy doesn't read that  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> ^
> I hope Tuddy doesn't read that


Oh christ, me too!  Can you imagine, it'll be a full dissertation on how a kilo of Thai muscle is inferior and corrupt compared to a kilo of Western fat!  :Wink:

----------


## Travelmate

^ Who is Tuddy?

----------


## Travelmate

> ^ Who is Tuddy?


Relax. I got it!!!

----------


## HAMILTON

> I saw dj pat a couple of weeks ago, he's looking damn fit, join his gym.


 
That sounds good.   If he really has a gym can you tell me where it is or how to make contact with him.  Also, does anybody use the Stones/pounds system anymore??

----------


## DrAndy

if you are a fat bastard, stones and pounds makes a lot of sense

----------


## barbaro

From the previous page.

Those that add muscle will not bulk up like Arnold or Chi.  Bulking up is about diet.

You'll just add more LBM (lean body mass) and your BF% will decrease.  You'll look more trim and solid.  

Arnold would eat 4,000+ calories per day, take roids and other stuff, and workout for longer periods.  It takes years and years to get that much muscle.  And someone would have to start when they are young, IMO.

----------


## chitown

I was always more of a power lifter and I am pretty fat  :Sad: 

My body fat is pretty high. I wear a 54 suit jacket and my waist is a 38 right now and thats wearing my jeans snug  :Sad: 

I wish I was Arnold big, but ain't never going to happen. I just like lifting the heavy weights. I would rather be in strongman competitions than in body building competitions for sure.

----------


## Rigger

> my waist is a 38 right now and thats wearing my jeans snug


Im a light weight and I am a 38 waist  :Smile:

----------


## Eliminator

If you're just FAT, put a lock on the fridge, you'll lose weight. If you want to get fit, EXERCISE. I just lost about 5 kilos in the last 2 months because I started eating less, hasn't done a thing to get me into any kind of better shape though and I need to start exercising. The EXCUSE I use is that I have no one to do weight training with or that I can't find a gym around my area that has anyone that knows how to do weight training. 

 I wouldn't have a clue of what exercises to do and when to stop. Between the Army, accidents and years of bad working habits, the old bod spends most of the time just hurting from simple stuff like walking and picking up stuff that's a bit weighty.

 Spoke to Lou Forrigno (spelling) who played the incredible Hulk, (a bunch of years ago) and he said to start with leg weight training, and work from there. Never did it but still would like to get into some kind of weight training if for no other reason than to strengthen the muscles around the parts that hurt so much.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

we have a new exercise routine here.

every other day my wife wacks the shit out of my stomach until she can either wack no more or I ask for her to stop, usually no more than 3 or 4 minutes.

she enjoys it and it helps with her fitness and it is making my stomach a whole lot harder though I have developed some nasty red welts.

----------


## chitown

^ another CMN fetish revealed  :rofl:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> another CMN fetish revealed


not a fetish, I don't think.

used to do it with my training mates way back when i was in Turkey, but they used to wear gloves.

Mrs really enjoys it, gets rid of a lot of pent up anger and you sort of get used to the painful welts after a while.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Buy her some boxing gloves to prevent the welts.

----------


## Norton

> Mrs really enjoys it, gets rid of a lot of pent up anger and you sort of get used to the painful welts after a while.


This will give her much more satisfaction and guaranteed no welts.  Large bruises and open wounds though. :Smile:

----------


## Panda

The general rule about fat is --"first on, last off". Which in men usually means their tummy.

----------


## AntRobertson

> The general rule about fat is --"first on, last off". Which in men usually means their tummy.


And also explains why my wife refers to my abs as my "4-pack".  That last bottom bit of fat's proving hard to shift!

----------


## Travelmate

> my wife refers to my abs as my "4-pack".


Bloody show off.

----------


## chitown

Just got back from the gym. Did 14 sets of triceps with 4 different exercises. 
Then I went for the hour bike class. I am quite happy as I only put on 1kg in the 2 months that I was off on the injured list.  :Smile: 

I must confess that I did some heavy lifting today even though I vowed to never do go back to that. I hope my injury does not come on again.  :Sad:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Did another 3 hour squash session last night. Weights have finished for me now though.

----------


## Panda

People with a history of body building/ weight lifting  tend to have big eating habits to sustain the energy expenditure and muscle building.  Its a bit like running a smaller car hard and fast to keep up with the ones with bigger engines. The more fuel you pump through the lines the faster they clog up. You don't see a lot of athletes living to a really old age. Yet the nursing homes are full of little old ladies who have never lifted anything heavier than a broom or frying pan.

I read a study a while back that indicated most mammals, (including humans) tend to live longer on a very low calorie diet. The theory is that its genetically programmed so that in lean times when food is scarce cell metabolism slows down extending lifespan and breeding opportunities for when things improve.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> my wife refers to my abs as my "4-pack".
> 
> 
> Bloody show off.


Well, my upper-abs at least.  I just wear my trousers high.  :Wink:

----------


## good2bhappy

^ so your lowers are a simple 2 pack?

----------


## AntRobertson

^Until I lose the excess from there more like a one-pack.  Bit like wearing one of those godawful beltbag thingies.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Panda

You can still have rock hard abbes, only they will be buried under an ever increasing layer of fat once you get past 40.  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

Things are going good with my workouts. I weighed in at 113 kg today.

I am doing lighter weights these days. 12 to 16 sets per body part with 15 to 25 reps per set. I am doing an hour of cardio four times per week.

My diet has been a glass of fresh squeezed juice for breakfast, various Thai meals for lunch and for dinner, a steak and veggies or eggs and steak or all two  beef charbroiled hamburgers without a bun and veggies on the side. For snacks in the evening, I an just having fruit - Guava, Pomello, jack fruit, apples or  pineapple. 

I have cut out all sugary snacks that I normally crave and am only having soda once a week and that is just a small juice glass full.

I feel this diet is working. My clothes are loose again!

It seems my injury has healed up!!  :thrashi:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I gave myself food poisoning on Sunday. I couldn't eat anything at lunch yesterday; the smell of Thai food made me want to puke. I had a few soda waters in the evening, followed by a cheeseburger & fries, which made me feel much better. Then I washed it down with about 10 gottles of geer.

Squash has been postponed recently due to holidays and such like - should resume next Tuesday.

----------


## good2bhappy

wanted to get out to the open air gym in the mubaan but it is raining.
So stuck inside watching the olympics

----------


## Spin

Weight now down to 84kg from 92, chicks have been flinging themselves at my feet which is cool because i can jump over the ugly ones easier now my beer belly has gone.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I went another notch tighter on my belt this morning. It seems poisoning oneself and sticking to beer is the way forward.  :sexy:

----------


## good2bhappy

Sunny day, exersise this afternoon!

----------


## Slipstream

> The thread title speaks volumes, right? It got you to come here and that was my intention!
> 
> Its not what you are thinking though!! 
> 
> I have thought for a long time to start a weight loss thread here at Teak Door and see how many members want to get involved and see who could lose the most weight. Obviously it is up to you to be honest about the weight that you have lost. 
> 
> Anyone want to join me in getting healthier so can we enjoy Thailand for many years to come??


Sounds good mate, I'm a BMI of 21 and going out for a run / gym is all good.

After the session I say a big 'expedition' down to the local beer bar to celebrate  :Wink:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

The totty at work reckon I'm getting thinner.

----------


## Deck Ape

I want in Chitown. My stats are almost identical to your own when you started. (don't remember what kg's) 6'5 260, and I'd like to get down to 225. I walk A LOT at work and climb some ladders, but I think a slowing metabolism, poor diet, and no cardio keep the weight on.

----------


## Rigger

Havent been to the gym at all this time home and the diet has gone out the window as well as taking up smoking again. Must have gained 3 KG since returning from work. O well I guess I will start again when I get back to work

----------


## sweetchariot

A few years ago, before I moved here, I went from 220 lbs to 170 after I split up from my missus in the UK. This was achieved purely from drinking copiuous amounts of beer on a daily basis, and only eating about 3 times a week. 

All my friends were amazed, and asked me what was the secret (some of them thought I was on drugs/ had Aids etc). There was no secret, only beer and vitamin tablets. Didn't do me any harm in the 6 months that it took to lose it, and now 3 years later I am 160, although I do fluctuate a little as I don't drink so much and eat more.

They say beer makes you fat, I would beg to differ on that one as it actually made me lose 50 pounds.

----------


## chitown

> I want in Chitown. My stats are almost identical to your own when you started. (don't remember what kg's) 6'5 260, and I'd like to get down to 225. I walk A LOT at work and climb some ladders, but I think a slowing metabolism, poor diet, and no cardio keep the weight on.


Hit the gym then! I have been back at, but not as regular as I want to be.

----------


## chitown

Not sure what is going on, other than eating like a pig at Tmbas today. I am up to 114 kilos. Still dieting and doing an hour of cardio 3 to 4 times a week. Maybe I have put muscle weight on instead of fat.

Monday

Chest - 16 sets of bench started with just 20 kilos plus the bar (35 reps), then 30, 40, 50, 60, 70, 80, 90 and 100 ( 6 reps) and then back down 90, 80 down to 20 kilos with 25 reps. Then 9 sets of dumb bell presses on a flat bench starting with 60 kilo then 70, 80 90, 100 and down again to 60. Then did 8 sets of incline bench starting with 50 kilos up to 100 and down again. Finished the chest off with 4 sets of seated butterflies.

Tuesday - Back

8 sets of pull downs whole stack, 4 sets of morning glories (machine) whole stack plus I threw on 2 25 pound dumb bells. 5 Sets of lower back machine and 5 sets of upper back machine both the whole stack. 3 sets of shrugs 90 pounds.

Wednesday - Triceps

6 sets of barbell skull crushers 80 lbs for 15 reps each . 5 Sets of pulley pull downs with 40 pounds for 12 to 15 reps. 6 sets of one arm lying down extensions 35 pound dumb bells. 4 sets of close arm bench press 50 kilos plus the bar. 1 hour of RPM class.

Today - Biceps

6 sets of standing barbell curls 80 pounds, 6 sets of seated preacher curls 70 pounds, 6 sets of lying down cable preacher curls 35 pounds. 5 sets of close to the body curls for 25 sets each.

All of this followed by a 400 gram rib eye and pasta at Timbas washed down with 2 cokes. No wonder I can't lose my gut.  :Sad:

----------


## AntRobertson

As of today I'm down to 83kg, so a net loss of 21kg from what I was at around about this time last year.

Thing is I didn't want to lose that much weight.  :Sad:

----------


## chitown

> As of today I'm down to 83kg, so a net loss of 21kg from what I was at around about this time last year.
> 
> Thing is I didn't want to lose that much weight.



I am stuck between 112 and 115 and not sure if it is muscle weight gain that is causing it. I will send you 10 kilos if it will help. Have you been doing what I told you to do with your diet to bulk up?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Have you been doing what I told you to do with your diet to bulk up?


Did try mate.  The problem's really simply not enough time in the gym, I'm only getting Sat and Sun mornings in currently.

Basically because I'm not at it enough I can't throw the tin I used to be able too so have to go lower weight/higher reps - which of course only adds to the problem.  Bit of a self-fulfilling and viscous cycle I'm stuck in right now.   :Sad: 

That being said I'm in pretty good shape, just a lot leaner that I'd normally like to be.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I doubt I've lost anything, but I'm enjoying my daily workouts.  :Smile:

----------


## Muadib

Health & fitness are a way of life, not a fad or something you do sometimes... Like most, I had become a middle aged slab of bacon a few years ago... I didn't feel good, so I did something about it... I now ride a mountain bike between 15 - 20 miles a day, weather permitting, along with watching my diet and going to the gym for weight trainer 2 - 3 times a week... I feel much better, have more energy and better mental clarity (some may dispute that last one)... Today I weigh 205 lbs (93k) and stand 6'2" (188cm)... Not bad for an old fart...

----------


## chitown

> Today I weigh 205 lbs (93k) and stand 6'2" (188cm)


What did you weigh before?

----------


## reinvented

after busting my shoulder
getting 2nd degree burns over 15% of my body
and crickin my neck
im still a fat [at][at][at][at] 94Kg
if i survive the xmas overload i will start gain

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> getting 2nd degree burns over 15% of my body


When did that happen?

----------


## keda

Best diet I've ever come across was that you can eat anything you want and at any time but must do so in the company of naked fat people.

----------


## reinvented

> When did that happen?


about a month ago
all healed now though

----------


## barbaro

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> When did that happen?
> 
> 
> about a month ago
> all healed now though


And may I ask: _How....._ did that happen?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by reinvented
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> ...



Video Here

----------


## reinvented

> And may I ask: How..... did that happen?


wife spilt 3 liters of semi boiling water from one of those thai eternally not quite boiling pots, i happened to be in front of her when it happend

----------


## Travelmate

Stuck at 99kgs solid. Definitely got more meat than fat. Awhile ago was at 90kgs. Fok summat happened. Probably gained muscle and fat at the same time. Still hitting the gym 5 nights a week. Shag 8 nights a week. Perhaps it not my year. Hopefully the new year gives me the new mean lean looking TM.  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

As of today, 81kgs.  :Sad: 

That's 23kg in a little over 1 1/2yrs.  This has gone beyond a joke, I'm going in for a full physical/check-up next week.

----------


## chitown

You have lost that much without trying?

----------


## AntRobertson

> You have lost that much without trying?


It's worse than that, I've actually actively been trying to put the weight _back_ _on_.  :Sad: 

Granted I don't have the time to work out like I used to but I cut down from 104kg to about 95kg and was fine and then for some reason I just started losing weight and can't seem to stop the slide.  The cut-down in my work-outs can only account for about a 5kg drop, the rest... who knows!?

----------


## Muadib

> Originally Posted by Muadib
> 
> 
>  Today I weigh 205 lbs (93k) and stand 6'2" (188cm)
> 
> 
> What did you weigh before?


I had creep up to 235 lbs, which for me is intolerable... Office work, home cooking, sedentary = slug... I'm down to 200 lbs even now... My target is 195 lbs... 

I have found that even though I get a lot of cardio, it really doesn't take the pounds off like weigh training does... Of course, sex it probably the best exercise of all...  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Everyone I've not seen for a month or two is telling me that I'm looking thinner. Must've been a right fat kunt before.  :Sad:

----------


## AntRobertson

If I recall correctly last time I saw you you were definately looking slimmer.  

Others tend to notice these things more because with yourself or people that see you every day the change(s) are more gradual.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> If I recall correctly last time I saw you you were definately looking slimmer.


People always say that about me. I don't think I'm any thinner, it's just people remember me as being a fatter git than I really am, I guess.

----------


## barbaro

> MtD, just join a gym and you will find plenty of partners at the gym.


To each their own.

But I don't like "partners" in a gym.  

I know people who "need a workout partner."  That's bullsh*t.


Also, don't talk to me much in the gym.

Shut up and train. 

This isn't social hour.

Also, stupid b*tches who wear bright colored leatards/spandex or try to look good: go the f*ck back home.


Shut up and train.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I know people who "need a workout partner." That's bullsh*t.


How so?  Almost a neccesity at times in my book.  Often in a set, say bench-press, it's those last 3-4reps that you squeeze out that are the most beneficial.  It's not only impossible to do them without someone spotting you but also from a safety point of view dangerous too.

----------


## barbaro

> Originally Posted by Milkman
> 
> 
> I know people who "need a workout partner." That's bullsh*t.
> 
> 
> How so?  Almost a neccesity at times in my book.  Often in a set, say bench-press, it's those last 3-4reps that you squeeze out that are the most beneficial.  It's not only impossible to do them without someone spotting you but also from a safety point of view dangerous too.


If I need a spot, I ask someone nearby in the gym.

I usually do NOT go to maximum failure anymore.  I am close to 40.  Hard and heavy power lifting can be hard on your body when you're older.

----------

